# ZFS root install by v28 and upgrade 28+



## iceblood (Nov 28, 2012)

zfs root boot ok?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

Now much to go on, is there?

Yes, ZFS will boot just file.


```
dice@williscorto:~> zfs list
NAME              USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot            14.4G   271G   928M  legacy
zroot/usr        13.2G   271G   322M  /usr
zroot/usr/home   11.6G   271G  11.6G  /usr/home
zroot/usr/local  1.31G   271G  1.31G  /usr/local
zroot/var         281M   271G   280M  /var
zroot/var/log     287K   271G   287K  /var/log
zroot/var/mail     54K   271G    54K  /var/mail
zroot/var/run    71.5K   271G  71.5K  /var/run
zroot/var/tmp      34K   271G    34K  /var/tmp
```


```
dice@williscorto:~> zdb
zroot:
    [b]version: 28[/b]
    name: 'zroot'
    state: 0
    txg: 354
    pool_guid: 13537189953259235430
    hostname: ''
    vdev_children: 1
    vdev_tree:
        type: 'root'
        id: 0
        guid: 13537189953259235430
        children[0]:
            type: 'disk'
            id: 0
            guid: 5568941551558715725
            path: '/dev/ada0p3'
            phys_path: '/dev/ada0p3'
            whole_disk: 1
            metaslab_array: 30
            metaslab_shift: 31
            ashift: 9
            asize: 311477927936
            is_log: 0
            create_txg: 4
```


```
dice@williscorto:~> uname -a
FreeBSD williscorto.dicelan.home 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Mon Nov 12 18:47:10 CET 2012     root@molly.dicelan.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## iceblood (Nov 29, 2012)

version: 28
do you test version 1x -> 28,and boot ZFS ROOT?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

I started with version 15.


----------



## iceblood (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh..thanks.


----------

